
Everyone is making fake, AI-generated porn now - shadowtree
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/bjye8a/reddit-fake-porn-app-daisy-ridley
======
merricksb
Discussed earlier today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16226495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16226495)

------
yeukhon
Not too long ago last year, there was a HN submission regarding Australian
police bringing down a pedophile forum on the dark web. I made the comment
that in the future AI can be used to generate fake inappropriate child
pornographic content to lure out the perpetrators, so that the agents don’t
have to feel guilty about sharing real abused materials. My comment sparked a
number of interesting points and the most memorable one was whether AI-
generated child porn will be illegal or not.

But more so is the fake content itself. We have the technology to manipulate
lips movement in a video to sync with a script. So we can totally fake a
conversation/speech. So can body movements in the future - whole porn video is
entirely a work of software.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15426361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15426361)

------
staticelf
It's gonna be rough to be a disliked public profile in the future.

